# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Pelene za široko povijanje

## mia*

Kupila sam u Kamarisu pelenu za široko povijanje s čičkom (nekako mi se čini praktičnija od švedske na vezanje) pa me zanima kako s njom... Znam da ide na Pampersicu, ali mi nećemo jednokratne. Može li se stavljati na pamučnu pelenu? I ide li između još i tetra? Stavljaju li se na tu još i zaštitne gaćice? I... Koliko mi treba takvih pelena za široko povijanje?

----------


## Dia

pa obicno uz platnene ne trebas posebno siroko povijati jer su one same po sebi takve
jedino ak su ti preporucili

----------


## mia*

Ma još se nismo ni rodili  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  !!! Ja to tek pripremam teren, a svi oko mene široko povijaju pa sam mislila... Doduše, ti oko mene koriste jednokratne pelene...

----------


## Dia

joj sori, nisam uopce gledala potpis...
ne znam ja ih nisam koristila, pedica je rekla da su platnene dovoljne...
mozda netko drugi zna vise...cure...

----------


## marinna

Mi isto nismo uz platnene i kukovi ok

----------


## tibica

Evo da ne otvaram novi topic. Upravo smo se vratili sa UZV-a. Kaže doc: pampers + tetra. Što to znači za platnenopelenaše? Može samo 1 pelena?

----------

